

Twitter Informs Users Of DOJ WikiLeaks Court Order, Didn’t Have To - meadhikari
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/07/twitter-informs-users-of-doj-wikileaks-court-order-didnt-have-to/

======
randomtoken
Facebook has an entire section for law enforcement to collect data they want
quickly and easily. That's why you don't hear any complaints like you did
about MySpace.

You can guess what this probably means.

